# Going on Hols



## Fidget (Jan 27, 2005)

Hi Lovlies

I am going on holiday as of tomorrow... (you can probably tell from my ticker   )

The lovely Aweeze is covering for me, so anything you need please do hassle her she needs the practice   

I hope you all have a great week and for all those testing etc    

Hugs

Debs
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Have a lovely time Fidget



love

Helen
x


----------



## Tea63 (Sep 21, 2006)

Enjoy your holiday 
I was in Qubec in september last year - beautiful  - But it will be a bit cold this time of the year 
Tea


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

Have a fab time fidget, you deserve it .... take some photos to show us when you get back


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Fidget said:


> The lovely Aweeze is covering for me, so anything you need please do hassle her she needs the practice


Cheeky monkey!

Hope you have a lovely holiday hun

Lou
X


----------



## Marina (May 14, 2006)

Have a lovely holiday Fidget 

Love

Marina


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Happy holidays Fidget..enjoy enjoy xxxx
Lesley xxx


----------



## badger b (Sep 11, 2005)

Would love to go to Canada,have a great time!


shelly


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Have a lovely time and mind the bears ! (alhough they are probably sleeping by now !).
Bluebell xx


----------

